

Chrome: Not releasing unnecessary memory within tabs - drKarl
http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Chrome/thread?tid=25b8df92dab2d548&hl=en

======
drKarl
I noticed that if I open, say 20 tabs and later close all but one, there are
still 20 processes, so I have to use taskkill /f /fi "imagename eq
chrome.exe".

I searched to see if this was a known issue and found this discussion.

Someone even suggests that Google uses Chrome to use our computers to
calculate index of cache in the background then send the results back to
Google...

Don't be evil? What do you think?

~~~
bruceboughton
"Someone even suggests that Google uses Chrome to use our computers to
calculate index of cache in the background then send the results back to
Google... Don't be evil? What do you think?"

Someone suggests it do they? Must be true then...

------
bdfh42
This is an inaccurate (and edited) link title.

~~~
drKarl
Ok, edited. I wrote the title with the problem I found in mind, which lead me
to find that discussion. Anyway, in the discussion the problem of closed tabs'
processes not being released is treated.

